# Inland Professional/Premium M.2 2280 NVME drive real life Performance / value?



## Vario (Feb 22, 2019)

I would like to buy a new SSD as my main gaming and OS 240GB drive keeps clogging up with larger games.  I'd like to spend under $150 and would like it to be 1TB.
Is this x4 1TB generic phison for $145 a good purchase?
https://www.microcenter.com/product...80-pcie-nvme-30-x4-internal-solid-state-drive

The Intel 660P 1TB x4 in same price range as well at $125.
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820167462

Looks like this is the closest to a straight up review of the Inland 1TB Premium x4:
https://www.tweaktown.com/articles/8725/phison-ps5012-e12-preview-fw-11-hold-tight/index2.html
https://www.anandtech.com/show/13080/the-phison-e12-nvme-ssd-controller-preview

What do you guys think?


----------



## Vario (Feb 23, 2019)

Actually ordered a "new open box" Samsung 970 Pro 512GB  from an eBay seller at a discount over retail, ~$130, hopefully that works out.


----------

